# DTG Epson R1900 - 2 Red flashing lights - Error - HELP



## Furlan (Feb 13, 2013)

Guys

I've got this problem with my Epson R1900.

Pay attention .. 5 second before the error the printer gives me a CLICK... seems something is blocking the carriage ...

Any help please ???

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qJOg-bR4daA


----------

